# MTB Helm Alpina D Alto Team Rocky Mountain 52-57cm



## robert80 (28. Oktober 2009)

Verkaufe den o.g. MTB Helm. War ein Geschenk was leider nicht passte... Helm wurde 07/2009 gekauft

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...00303&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------

